# Wasp Delta Wing - OTT Flats and Tubes



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A good couple of weeks ago I came across Wasp's Polycarbonate Delta Wing Slingshot frames (amazing price under £20) - and the price was 'right' so I got hold of them to ask about any chance of a tube option being available at some stage. Simon Dalby (al-round nice guy) responded very quickly - and as it turns out was busy working on a tube-able version of the - and asked if I wanted to give it a run through - and give my impressions. They usually come in a OTT band only - or a 'target' version which is machined down to the bottom groove and another lower band groove machined in.

For those who know - Wasp is well known for their plastic ammo and spinner targets. Though they also does a fair amount of business on Etsy with more hand-made frame offerings.

On receiving the package I was impressed - the one I received had a satin finish, nicely grippy. His finish errs towards cleanable. Its pretty solid feeling and a good weight. Size wise - its identical in outside dimensions to my torque but grip points match up almost perfectly to my mule. Thanks to the Y shape its superbly pocketable. And it has a slight curve through out for comfort. The badges are proper enamelled metal and ooze quality.

The belly side fork gap face is well-rounded and shrugs off fork hits extremely well. And thanks to the polycarbonate its as tough as.

This version also had a stepped hole drilled centrally to the band grooves through with tube could be attached. It arrived with 2 sections of 2040 ball in tube and a looped 1632. It was meant to be shot OTT. After trying various band attachments - including TTF using the band groove as a guide - I settled on a TTF (directly through) - this lowered the torque force and just felt 'right'.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:176370]

It shoots extremely well, very accurate for me - and its become one of may favourites - and its the one I throw in my bag whenever I go out. I'd highly recommend this for hunting / Plinking / target / stumps / beginners / seasoned pro's / bug outs / hikers / fun seekers / zombie hunters... Its especially forgiving - and I think its a great starter frame.

The standard offering are Desert / Coyote / Olive / Purple sparkle - with a few 'custom' finishes available - like dipped camouflage, or glossy turquoise flake.

If you're in the US - you'll need to contact Nathan at Simple-Shot, as there is an agreement in place - everyone else can visit Simon's site - https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sounds promising. I liked the look (and price) of that frame the first time I saw it posted.

Hope to see SimpleShot selling them for us N/A shooters.

Great review.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The OTT specific version is available through Simple Shot - If you want a tube version you'll its only available in the UK from Wasp.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just received an email from Simple Shot:

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/wasp-delta-wing-slingshot/?utm_source=Fans%20of%20SimpleShot&utm_campaign=b8fe9eeceb-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_06_16&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_480593f625-b8fe9eeceb-92652025&mc_cid=b8fe9eeceb&mc_eid=16ec8193a3


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing these details and linking the video. Enjoyed the read. Have a nice day mate, Mark


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> The OTT specific version is available through Simple Shot - If you want a tube version you'll its only available in the UK from Wasp.


Or you can just drill your own hole!! 5 mm is what I use.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

wombat said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > The OTT specific version is available through Simple Shot - If you want a tube version you'll its only available in the UK from Wasp.
> ...


I don't see a side cut for looping bands through like the Torque. If that's the case, why didn't they just make all of them universal? As you said, it's just a hole.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow this is really cool.

B.T.W. If you wanna try zip-ties:

If you slide a piece of thin Chinese style tubing over the zip tie it will not cut into your bands. Just measure the piece around the fork tip. With certain small zip ties you can even slide the "zipper" inside the tube.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Regarding the holes... Its a good point. I breached this with Simon when I first received, why he didn't't do a Torque-esque approach or why the holes aren't standard (makes sense that they were)...

Think there are a few reasons for this. Firstly he's envisioned this more as a TTF bands only, and the costs to change the moulding could be an issue. Also seems he's still trying to find a good size that will work generically. He's apparently had some pressure to make the holes viable for 2050 hole-in-tube.

For me having tried this out - the version I have is simply a hold drilled - think it was 3.6mm and a step down to 3.2mm to accommodate narrow ball-in-tube. Currently he's using 5mm for the 2050. Which honestly think may be on the large side. Wombat what setup are you using for your 5mm drilled setup? If it was around 4-4.5mm think it should accommodate the 2050 - but also soft-plug looped bands, paracord tabs, snared tube etc., also its a very British approach to attachment. I'd be a little concerned with thinner bands that the soft plug could slip through at 5mm...

Annoyingly as a looped band sort of guy - slots and holes actually would make the setup way less flexible in my opinion, its a very elegant multi-attachment solution... And actually it shoots very well using the TTF soft plug setup anyway - and its super easy to fit.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm loving my Delta Wing.

The polycarbonate plastic seems indestructible.

I shoot gangster with a thumb supported pinch grip and the hand feel is spot on.

I also have to mention WASP's super fiber pouches; they are extremely soft, allow supreme ammo feel, are tough and long lasting.

Here are some pics of my setup: Camo Brown Delta Wing, 3/4" straight cut Theraband gold, Linatex ties. and WASP super fiber pouch.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm busy trying some paracord gypsy tabs (just fitted) - think it should suit the DW.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Regarding the holes... Its a good point. I breached this with Simon when I first received, why he didn't't do a Torque-esque approach or why the holes aren't standard (makes sense that they were)...
> 
> Think there are a few reasons for this. Firstly he's envisioned this more as a TTF bands only, and the costs to change the moulding could be an issue. Also seems he's still trying to find a good size that will work generically. He's apparently had some pressure to make the holes viable for 2050 hole-in-tube.
> 
> ...


I use the same size hole for every tube size, from the smallest chinese tube to some thera band green, using the match stick method i.e. the same as your first pic.. Single or doubles doesn't seem to mater as long as you lube the tube with a bit of spit before using your string to pull the tube through. The nice thing about drilling 5 mm is you can also use a screw for tabs.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I think its a great shooter and very hard to put down . I see wasp is putting outone called the unifox i hope simple will sell them here . May have to go to wasp directly to oder .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I'm keen to get one of the new UniPhoxx's - they look awesome, and the price (if you're in the UK is astonishingly good). They guys who've already bought them are praising them pretty highly. Don't think it will be too long before Simple Shot stocks these.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Interesting read,thanks Matt.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Man I need to get one of these.

This is the same fork shape and gap I prefer for my naturals. I have a feeling it might become my primary shooter.


----------

